

The Man Who Invented Email? - itsmohit
http://techland.time.com/2011/11/15/the-man-who-invented-email/

======
itsmohit
The internet is abuzz about the Email ownership controversy:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/leslie-p-michelson/history-
of-...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/leslie-p-michelson/history-of-email-
introduction_b_5726018.html)

